
Cancer Deaths Decline 27% Over 25 Years - dcgudeman
https://www.wsj.com/articles/cancer-deaths-decline-27-over-25-years-11546959600
======
todipa
The war against cancer is its infancy. There is a long road ahead of us. Take
for example Glioblastoma or single cell lung cancer, these problems are really
tough to crack.

There aren't many things worse to see than a child die with cancer. If you
have either time or money, consider helping out...

There are a ton of ways to do good in this world and one of the most helpful
life-changing ones is:

[https://www.acco.org/get-involved/](https://www.acco.org/get-involved/)

